# Christmas Movies



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

What is the greatest christmas movie of all time? :bigsmile:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

For me it is the classic - It's A Wonderful Life!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

For "non-animated" - It's a Wonderful Life

For "animated" - I love ALL of the old Rankin / Bass christmas shows like Santa Claus is Comin' to Town, etc.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Die hard... duh


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would have to say _It's A Wonderful Life_. I did not know there were any others that counted. It is just flat out hard to top that movie... and it is one I can watch every year and not get bored with it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a Wonderful Life.


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I would agree, It's a Wonderful Life is my all-time favorite. 

Others that I also enjoy watching to get me in the Christmas mood are: White Christmas, Home Alone's (I & II) and A Christmas Story.

Recently I discovered a old movie that is heartwarming as well. It's called, "*It Happened on 5th Ave*". Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Animated - _The Snowman_ and _How The Grinch Stole Christmas_. I always enjoyed the _Claymation Christmas Celebration_ too.

Non-Animated - _Home Alone_, _Elf,_ _A Christmas Story_, and _The Grinch_.

Tough to pick a favorite though, maybe _The Snowman_

JQueen - what's yours?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All the above mentioned are great! I agree "Its a wonderful life" is a classic and hard to top. 
I will also add to the list "The Christmas shoes" Its a deeply moving film. And we cant forget "Its a Charley Brown Christmas"

LOL to the original Die Hard! great movie


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Mike Edwards said:


> Die hard... duh


Agreed. My favorite christmas movie ever, closely followed by Home Alone


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to put another vote in for die hard AND Christmas vacation. Classics!!!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Animated - The Snowman and How The Grinch Stole Christmas. I always enjoyed the Claymation Christmas Celebration too.
> 
> Non-Animated - Home Alone, Elf, A Christmas Story, and The Grinch.
> 
> ...


To be honest I have never seen a wonderful life..my all time favorite Christmas movie(s) has to be (not in order)

1 Charlie brown 
2 ELF
3 Grinch


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It just so happens Christmas Vacation was on last night. Excellent movie!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

JBrax said:


> It just so happens Christmas Vacation was on last night. Excellent movie!


I love Christmas Vacation forgot that one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And who can forget "The sound of music" Its played every year on TV around Christmas. Ive seen it countless times and just watched it tonight with my daughters for the first time. Most certainly a classic.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

One of my wife's favorites as well - she was watching it too!


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

JQueen said:


> What is the greatest christmas movie of all time? :bigsmile:


This one without any doubt!!!

Happy Christmas to all!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

"You'll shoot your eye out" A Christmas story is my favorite. :T


----------

